# FreeBSD 9.2 i386 fatal: matching cipher is not supported error



## Deleted member 55699 (May 14, 2019)

Hi everybody, I need to connect FreeBSD 9.2 my local server on VirtualBox but I'm taking getting an error like this, by the way `PermitRootLogin is yes` from /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Note: I can connecting with putty no problem when I want to connect with filezilla or navicat giving this error.


```
fatal: matching cipher is not supported error aes256-gcm@openssh.com [preauth]
```


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2019)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (May 14, 2019)

First of all: why not upgrade to a supported version? It's free after all...


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (May 14, 2019)

I am using FreeBSD 9.2 for gameserver my game is older and not working good on freebsd 12 I tried already and I figure out this problem this problem source is filezilla and I installed WinSCP it's connecting now.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2019)

ramazanalkan said:


> I am using FreeBSD 9.2 for gameserver


What game?


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (May 14, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What game?



Game name is Metin2


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2019)

I figured as much. It's been a long time since we last had one. 

But thanks for playing and goodbye.









						Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!
					

Copied the sticky to the General forum for slightly higher visibility.  METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software - don't ask for assistance on these forums. Threads will be closed, posters will be banned.    Factfinding: The server files are indeed leaked, so we're basically talking about an...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

